# Cobrar cheque extranjero en españa



## k-mad (2 May 2008)

Hola a todos, aunque no se si esta pregunta va exactamente aquí, como se que hay gente muy enterada de todo y recuerdo haber leído algo al respecto, voy a probar suerte a ver si alguno podéis ayudarme.

Resulta que después de estar unos meses en Francia, me vuelvo para España (a pasar el veranito nada más ) y en el último trabajo me han pagado con un cheque de Société General que no me ha dado tiempo a cobrar antes de salir del país. 

Mi pregunta es ¿dónde lo puedo cobrar en españa? Llame por la mañana a mi banco y me dijeron que cheques extranjeros no tramitaban y no se si SG tiene alguna sucursal en España donde pueda hacer el tramite. 

Cualquier ayuda será bien recibida. Gracias!


----------



## reydmus (3 May 2008)

Yo cobre uno de societe generale en la caixa y me cobraron 12€ los chorizos


----------



## k-mad (3 May 2008)

Si, es lo que me temía... 

Pero entonces la única opción posible es esa ¿no? ¿no hay otro banco o caja que tenga "tratos" con los gabachos de SG?


----------



## Demostenes (4 May 2008)

Joder, 12 euros me parece un chollo. En cualquier banco estos usureros te cobran eso por un cheque nacional, y más.

Incluso en el mismo banco en diferente ciudad te cobran a veces e incluso en la misma ciudad, aunque no te cobran, te ponen pegas. El cheque es una estafa.


----------



## k-mad (7 May 2008)

Bueno, pues por si a alguien le puede servir la información, decir que finalmente fui a intentar cobrar el cheque y ni en La Caixa ni en ninguna otra te lo gestionan. Sólo puedes "ingresarlo" en una cuenta y después al cabo de 20 días cobrarlo. 

Así que evidentemente fui a un banco donde ya tenía cuenta y lo ingresé allí. 

Decir que la comisión que me aplicaron por ingresarlo fue 3,80€, algo mucho más razonable que los 12€ de los que hablabáis.


----------



## rendragava (5 Abr 2010)

hola a todos, tengo un amigo americano que realizó un trabajo en nigeria y le han pagado con un cheque de un banco americano supongo que nominativo, el dice que no puede cobrarlo de ninguna manera alli, hay alguna manera de enviármelo para cobrarlo yo ingresandolo en mi cuenta de caja madrid y enviarle el dinero


----------



## Buster (5 Abr 2010)

rendragava dijo:


> hola a todos, tengo un amigo americano que realizó un trabajo en nigeria y le han pagado con un cheque de un banco americano supongo que nominativo, el dice que no puede cobrarlo de ninguna manera alli, hay alguna manera de enviármelo para cobrarlo yo ingresandolo en mi cuenta de caja madrid y enviarle el dinero



Suena a timo nigeriano.

¿Te ha pedido dinero tu amigo a cambio del cheque?


----------



## euriborfree (5 Abr 2010)

Exacto, eso suena al clasico timo del nigeriano, tu ingresas el cheque en el banco y piensas que ya esta cobrado, le envias una parte del dinero al tipo pensando que has hecho un fantastico negocio, una buena comision por cobrarle el cheque.

al cabo de 1 o 2 meses el cheque es devuelto por el banco por no tener fondos (es lo que tienen los bancos de nigeria, que estan lejos y tardan mucho en liquidar los cheques), y tu banco entonces te quita la pasta que te dio por el cheque, y ademas te quita las comisiones bancarias por el cheque devuelto (otro buen pico).

Cuidadin con hacer negocios con gente que tenga que ver remotamente con Nigeria ;-)


----------



## dayan (5 Abr 2010)

rendragava dijo:


> hola a todos, tengo un amigo americano que realizó un trabajo en nigeria y le han pagado con un cheque de un banco americano supongo que nominativo, el dice que no puede cobrarlo de ninguna manera alli, hay alguna manera de enviármelo para cobrarlo yo ingresandolo en mi cuenta de caja madrid y enviarle el dinero



Si el cheque es nominativo, no hay ninguna forma. A no ser que su colega tenga cuenta abierta en alguna entidad española y le envie el cheque firmado al dorso junto con una fotocopia del pasaporte y Vd. se lo ingrese.

No obstante, y siguiendo los comentarios anteriores, esto tiene un tufo a timo nigeriano que apesta. Cualquier cantidad que le adelante dela por perdida.


----------



## rendragava (6 Abr 2010)

Buster dijo:


> Suena a timo nigeriano.
> 
> ¿Te ha pedido dinero tu amigo a cambio del cheque?



no, me ha pedido dinero para sobrevivir allí y volver a US porque se ha quedado sin un duro y una vez allí cobrar su cheque y enviarme el dinero que me debe , pero no a cambio del cheque, eso ha sido idea mia, he leido sobre el tema del timo nigeriano, pero según él el cheque es de un banco americano y lo que he leido sobre el tema es distinto


----------



## rendragava (6 Abr 2010)

euriborfree dijo:


> Exacto, eso suena al clasico timo del nigeriano, tu ingresas el cheque en el banco y piensas que ya esta cobrado, le envias una parte del dinero al tipo pensando que has hecho un fantastico negocio, una buena comision por cobrarle el cheque.
> 
> al cabo de 1 o 2 meses el cheque es devuelto por el banco por no tener fondos (es lo que tienen los bancos de nigeria, que estan lejos y tardan mucho en liquidar los cheques), y tu banco entonces te quita la pasta que te dio por el cheque, y ademas te quita las comisiones bancarias por el cheque devuelto (otro buen pico).
> 
> Cuidadin con hacer negocios con gente que tenga que ver remotamente con Nigeria ;-)



pero el cheque es de un banco americano es por eso por lo que no puede cobrarlo allí


----------



## racional (12 Abr 2010)

rendragava dijo:


> hola a todos, tengo un amigo americano que realizó un trabajo en nigeria y le han pagado con un cheque de un banco americano supongo que nominativo, el dice que no puede cobrarlo de ninguna manera alli, hay alguna manera de enviármelo para cobrarlo yo ingresandolo en mi cuenta de caja madrid y enviarle el dinero



Yo he cobrado cheques americanos en bancos españoles, lo que pasara es que ese cheque sera falso.


----------



## euriborfree (12 Abr 2010)

rendragava dijo:


> pero el cheque es de un banco americano es por eso por lo que no puede cobrarlo allí



y yo tengo un puente para venderle...


----------

